# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Auswanderer in Bangkok gesucht
Hallo liebe Thailandfreunde! 

• Du hast Spaß Deine Meinung, Deine Erfahrungen, Dein Wissen und Deine Beobachtungen  
   über bestimmte Produkte oder Dienstleistungen vor Ort weiterzugeben? 
• Internetrechen sind für Dich ein Leichtes? 
• Du kannst Dich dafür begeistern, mal ein Interview mit Einheimischen zu filmen oder 
   Produkte, Orte, Dienstleistungen zu fotografieren? 
• Und Du möchtest Dir ein kleines Taschengeld dazuverdienen? 

Dann bist Du bei uns, EARSandEYES, richtig. 

Wir sind ein deutsches Markt- und Trendforschungsinstitut und wir arbeiten weltweit mit deutschen Expats im Rahmen der Trendforschung zusammen. Wir untersuchen für große, deutsche oder internationale Unternehmen (Konsumgüterindustrie & Dienstleistungen) deren Markt weltweit. 

Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen und motivierten Leuten, die Lust haben mit uns ein bisschen in die Zukunft zu schauen und die uns aus der westlichen Sicht berichten, was in ihrer Metropole besonders, anders und unverzichtbar ist. 

Natürlich arbeitet niemand umsonst, sondern gegen ein Honorar, je nach Aufwand liegt dies i.d.R. zwischen 150 - 400 EURO. Ist aber sicher fair bemessen von uns. 
Im Durchschnitt werden in den großen Metropolen, wie New York, Tokyo und Bangkok 5 Projekte pro Jahr durchgeführt. In kleineren (unpopuläreren) Metropolen sind es etwas weniger Projekte. 

Klingt das für Dich interessant? Dann gibt es weitere Informationen unter http://www.trendflow.com . 
Bei Rückfragen melde Dich gern unter info@trendflow.com . 

Interessenten können sich einfach registrieren (natürlich arbeiten wir unter strengen Datenschutzbedingungen) und wir schreiben Dich dann per E-Mail an. 

!! Aktuell suchen wir dringend in Bangkok lebende deutschsprachige Frauen, die Face-Care-Produkte verwenden. !! 

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüsse aus Deutschland 

Svenja Nolte 
Team Trendflow


Ein Instrument der EARSandEYES GmbH 

Brahmsallee 6 
20144 Hamburg 
http://www.trendflow.com 
info@trendflow.com

----------


## Trendflow

Hallo liebe Auswanderer,

ich bin Debbie vom Team Trendflow und möchte euch darüber informieren, dass der Eintrag meiner ehemaligen Kollegin Svenja nicht mehr soooo aktuell ist, z.B. weil Svenja leider nicht mehr bei uns ist, weil ihr Studium sie wieder voll im Griff hat  :Lächeln: 
Wir suchen aber weiterhin nach deutschen Expats und freuen uns über jede Registrierung.
Wie Svenja schon in ihrem Beitrag hingewiesen hat, werden die Expats fair vergütet. Es handelt sich allerdings nicht um eine feste Stelle, sondern um Projektarbeit. Das heißt, es kann sein, dass ihr in kurzer Zeit mehrere Projkete bekommt oder auch mal über längere Zeit gar kein Projekt. Das hängt immer ganz von unseren Auftraggebern ab und wir - das Team Trendflow - können euch keine Projektanzahl pro Jahr garantieren. 

Wenn ihr Fragen habt: die Kontakdaten sind noch aktuell
http://www.trendflow.com 
info@trendflow.com

Liebe Grüße aus der Heimat,

eure Debbie vom Team Trendflow

----------

